# 2005 Tuning Results ;)



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Figured you guys would want to see this, it's pretty cool I think 

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28011


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> Figured you guys would want to see this, it's pretty cool I think
> 
> http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28011


Finally, damn good gains!!! When is the tuning going to be available to all of us? :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Finally, damn good gains!!! When is the tuning going to be available to all of us? :cheers


Really? I dont want to sound pessimistic but I would have thought tuning would have produced more than 22HP. Do you know if this engine will be able to be supercharged with its compression ratio? I would like to see 450HP or 400 at the wheels without touching the motor, is that realistic?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Really? I dont want to sound pessimistic but I would have thought tuning would have produced more than 22HP. Do you know if this engine will be able to be supercharged with its compression ratio? I would like to see 450HP or 400 at the wheels without touching the motor, is that realistic?


With a s/c it's realistic.... and yes, kits are coming!!!!!! :cheers


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

I dont know if you actually read the post but it was 22 horsepower simply changing the PE and barely touching the spark. Also thats 22 at the WHEELS which is pretty damn good if you know what your looking at.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> I dont know if you actually read the post but it was 22 horsepower simply changing the PE and barely touching the spark. Also thats 22 at the WHEELS which is pretty damn good if you know what your looking at.


Also they said this was a quick tune, if they spent some time with it there was more to be had.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

So then when the product was released you believe it will produce more than 22 whp? I am an enthusiast but I have never had any experience with electronically tuning the ECM on a vehicle. I dont know what PE is, but I am familiar with timing changes, and fuel ratios. My comment on the 22HP was based on watching those 2 clowns on Horsepower TV use these devices on some cars and gaining about 35HP and they use a rear wheel dyno too.


----------



## Clevite 77 (Dec 21, 2004)

ATI / Pro charger has one in the works for the C6 corvette, I'm sure it's the same for the GTO


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> So then when the product was released you believe it will produce more than 22 whp? I am an enthusiast but I have never had any experience with electronically tuning the ECM on a vehicle. I dont know what PE is, but I am familiar with timing changes, and fuel ratios. My comment on the 22HP was based on watching those 2 clowns on Horsepower TV use these devices on some cars and gaining about 35HP and they use a rear wheel dyno too.


Yes, but those clowns are just that. They're trying to sell company X's product and can pump more BS into their claims than anyone. They might have used a tuner in combination with other mods which could have possibly gained 35 RWHP, or done the tune on a otherwise heavily modified vehicle.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Clevite 77 said:


> ATI / Pro charger has one in the works for the C6 corvette, I'm sure it's the same for the GTO


Yep, and so does Maganuson and STS turbo!!!! :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Clevite 77 said:


> ATI / Pro charger has one in the works for the C6 corvette, I'm sure it's the same for the GTO


I just looked at the pix of that setup for the LS1 on the 04 Goat, very nice. This is exactly what I want, looks so neat and clean like it was factory. I am curious how much boost you can force into an engine with a compression ratio as high as the LS2's. Those horsepower numbers are crazy on the LS1!!


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

I have 4,500 miles on my 05 and I'm really getting the itch for a supercharger. c'mon aftermarket companies, give us some stuff to spend our money on


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

I do try to stay out of the fray !! However, I must comment. The "TUNER" that "found" 22 RWHP, states that he turned off catalytic converter protection. Why do you think they call it "converter protection"?????????????????????????


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Because we had relocated high flow cats that dont need the protection. The protection makes it damn near impossible to tune fuel.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GTO TOO said:


> I do try to stay out of the fray !! However, I must comment. The "TUNER" that "found" 22 RWHP, states that he turned off catalytic converter protection. Why do you think they call it "converter protection"?????????????????????????


They do the converter protection because of federal government regulations. The government requires them to warranty that there will be no decrease in converter function for 80,000 miles. Most guys are going to high flow cats or will just replace the stock ones when they fry. They remove converter protection knowing that if they don't there will be times the computer will basically shut the car down. Also the car manufacturers tend to err on the side of not having to replace converters ever. There is probably somewhere in the middle that would be a fair compromise.I'm sure that a tuner could set it up for you if you were concered about that.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

22 rwhp from a "conservative quick tune" ?!?!?!  When he's done working all the kinks out and fine tuning the program I'm sure we'll see around 28 - 30 rwhp ! Tell me where to send the check !! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> I just looked at the pix of that setup for the LS1 on the 04 Goat, very nice. This is exactly what I want, looks so neat and clean like it was factory. I am curious how much boost you can force into an engine with a compression ratio as high as the LS2's. Those horsepower numbers are crazy on the LS1!!


I'm no expert but I believe I wouldn't exceed 6-7 lbs of boost...... :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

*Harrop intercooled blower on an 04*


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I know I am a total idiot but.....How is the pully for this blower in the back of the engine? I mean, the drive PTO is on the front of this engine isnt it?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

This help? Uses a shaft the same as the Magnachager does


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Muchas Gracious.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

de nada!


----------

